# Engine turns over but won't start. VCDS found 15 faults.



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl 
Part No: 4D0 907 551 AH 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D01 
Coding: 06252 
Shop #: WSC 02324 
VCID: 

15 Faults Found: 
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent 
17967 - Throttle Body (J338) 
P1559 - 35-10 - Fault in basic settings - Intermittent 
17927 - Camshaft Adjustment; Bank 1 
P1519 - 35-00 - Malfunction 
17606 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S2 
P1198 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction 
17607 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B2 S2 
P1199 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction 
16542 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2 
P0158 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
17746 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P1338 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus 
Readiness: 0000 0000 


I'm not a mechanic any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'd start looking for a ground fault with that many codes. Check the connections underneath the header tank are intact first, then its probably time to start looking at the wiring diagrams and checking for broken wires.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

clear it and run it again? it is weird that there are multiple codes for the same thing.
but i would say you have a misfiring issue and it blew the cat or messed it up really bad. thats just my 2 cents


----------



## daboostedb6 (May 20, 2008)

first check for any blown or missing fuses. you can tell afuse if missing if an empty fuse slot has 2 electrical pins. 1 pin or none means it was meant to be empty. if ok, erase all faults, start vehicle and check faults again to see if any hard faults are in the system. hard faults usually reappear right away. if they come back i would use these faults as a starting piont the diagnosis


----------



## daboostedb6 (May 20, 2008)

just realized you had a throttle body adaptation fault. on a 2.8 this is notorious for causing some problems if your car lost power or had the battery changed especially 2.8 AHA engine code. erase your faults, do basic settings block 60 for your adaptation. if you pass this should remedy some of your problems. if you fail, then most likely you need a throttle body


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you daboostedb6 i am having the same problem with the A6 i just bought. 
i dont know if its AHA though. i think i had a 1.8t that was an AHA....


----------

